# Why are some digital theater screens going dark?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*A movie lover's plea: Let there be light*




> *Many theaters misuse 3D projector lenses to show 2D films*
> By Ty Burr, Globe Staff / May 22, 2011
> 
> A walk through the AMC Loews Boston Common on Tremont Street one evening in mid-April illustrates the problem: gloomy, underlit images on eight of the multiplex's 19 screens. These are the auditoriums using new digital projectors that are transforming the movie exhibition business, machines that entirely do away with celluloid. The "film'' comes in the form of a software file, and the projector pumps it onto the screen at high intensity.
> ...


More @ *Boston.com*


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Sony and DRM - What else can you expect from them? Passwords required to change out a lens? The is laughable. Just another reason for not going to theaters.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I sent a copy of this to my daughter, who is an AMC Theater manager, to see what her take is on this.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

My daughter says there is a lot of mis-information in that article. She has been a Presentation (projection) manager and has worked with the Sony's. She says the Sony digital projectors only have one lens (so they can't change lenses) and there are specific setting that need to be changed between 2D and 3D. If the projectionists don't know what they are doing there can be problems. She says the luminous (brightness) needs to be adjusted when ever they switch back and forth. She also said that if the projector bulbs have to many hours on them, that can be an issue with the darkness. She has never had a complaint in the three theaters she has worked in. She was the presentation manager at a 24 plex when they installed the Sony's.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I've no idea what brand of projectors are in use at our local theater, other than they use DLP and advertise so, but I always go to digital shows (never 3D until the glasses aren't required) and have never had a problem with the image. I tend to be pretty picky too and have gotten refunds multiple times from other theaters in the past when I wasn't pleased with the picture, sound or lighting in the theater (one place in particular always seemed to forget to dim the lights).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Phil T" said:


> My daughter says there is a lot of mis-information in that article. She has been a Presentation (projection) manager and has worked with the Sony's. She says the Sony digital projectors only have one lens (so they can't change lenses) and there are specific setting that need to be changed between 2D and 3D. If the projectionists don't know what they are doing there can be problems. She says the luminous (brightness) needs to be adjusted when ever they switch back and forth. She also said that if the projector bulbs have to many hours on them, that can be an issue with the darkness. She has never had a complaint in the three theaters she has worked in. She was the presentation manager at a 24 plex when they installed the Sony's.


There are two lenses for the projector, but the 3d lens is able to project 2d. Maybe the theater doesn't have a 2d lens, but the Sony 4k projectors do support them, and takes less than 20 minutes to swap.

They do say it doesn't require opening it, or a risk of shutdown.


----------



## A_Bear (Jun 16, 2011)

I want a 3d theater in my home (with 2d optional), anyone know about how much that would cost? I am expecting $15,000ish? This will be my 5 year project of course


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Tons and tons of info here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=3


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

A_Bear said:


> I want a 3d theater in my home (with 2d optional), anyone know about how much that would cost? I am expecting $15,000ish? This will be my 5 year project of course


Just depends what you want. You would do it for way less than that that or way more.



Herdfan said:


> Tons and tons of info here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=3


Definitely the place to look for more info on this.


----------

